# Cluster Headaches



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone on this forum have these or provide support to someone who has them? No, they're not migraines...if you've ever seen someone in the throes of one, you'd see the difference. They're about 10X as bad as a migraine and are nicknamed suicide headaches because the pain is that bad.

Anyway, my husband has them and has been in "remission" for the last three years, now, they're back. Every morning around 2-3, he gets "hit". This will go on for about another month or so.

Is anyone else familiar with this living hell? Neither one of us has gotten more than 3 hrs sleep in the last week...and we're going camping this weekend.


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, that's good...I hope no one one this forum has them, they're terrible.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I hope your husband gets past these headaches quickly.

Best luck to you,


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

No, Shelly, thankfully I don't have Clusters ... but have far too much experience with what they now think have been (completely debilitating) Optical Migraines. So I have an idea what you and your DH are going through. My prayers that they improve soon .... and just stay gone!

I presume you guys have searched WebMD and the likes for info. I have found some great info re: all sorts of stuff....but especially headaches of all varieties. Good luck to you!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That really sucks, Shelley! I hope Wade feels better soon.
The last thing we need is _Cranky Outbackers Gone Wild!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry I never really heard of them before
But I truely hope your DH can get some relief from them
I don't think I would be able to handle 10Xs worst then migraines

Don


----------



## 26600JV (Jul 19, 2006)

I've never heard of these before, but I hope he's ok soon. 

I get numbing migraines sometimes which is where one side of your body goes numb. Luckly no real pain, but it freaks you out alittle.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

My DW gets acephalgic migraines.....migraines without pain, but they do have sensory interruptions. She sees little wavy lines, her arms get heavy, her "brain" tingles, and she feels fatigued.

Not a big deal, not nearly as bad as your DH's. Hope he gets better soon.

Mark


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> My DW gets acephalgic migraines.....migraines without pain, but they do have sensory interruptions. She sees little wavy lines, her arms get heavy, her "brain" tingles, and she feels fatigued.
> 
> Not a big deal, not nearly as bad as your DH's. Hope he gets better soon.
> 
> Mark


Mark, that's what my Optic Migraines do....but also get the mind-numbing pain, ringing bells, etc. Still....NOT clusters!


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

Has he ever been checked for insufflites (dont know about spelling)? I had a similar issue about 13yrs ago. It was the most pain of anything I had ever experienced. It tops severly broken bones or anything I had ever done to myself. This was so painfull it literally dropped me to my knees. It was a long road before the Doctors finally determined what it was. I went through MRI's spinal taps etc. before they finally determined that my brain was swelling inside my skull. The pressure is so imense that you are truly considering drilling a hole in your head to releive pressure. There is no cure for this they can only treat the swelling by using certain types of steroids. It was more than likely caused by a mosquito bite when camping in an area that was on warning for this. Apparently this is known for killing small children and seniors. It is a virus and your body must kill it off. I dont know if this may be the problem but it is worth asking the question for. Randy


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi!
Sorry to hear your hubby has these headaches. I don't have cluster headaches, but I do suffer from very frequent migraines, so I can sympathize with him. My migraines put me to bed, and are, apparently hereditary, as my mom and her dad, both, suffered from them.
There's a support website: www.clusterheadaches.com, that may give you some info. I'm assuming he's under a doctor's care for this?? I understand that stress can trigger these headaches, as well as changes in weather.
Best of luck!
Darlene


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

OVTT said:


> Has he ever been checked for insufflites (dont know about spelling)? I had a similar issue about 13yrs ago. It was the most pain of anything I had ever experienced. It tops severly broken bones or anything I had ever done to myself. This was so painfull it literally dropped me to my knees. It was a long road before the Doctors finally determined what it was. I went through MRI's spinal taps etc. before they finally determined that my brain was swelling inside my skull. The pressure is so imense that you are truly considering drilling a hole in your head to releive pressure. There is no cure for this they can only treat the swelling by using certain types of steroids. It was more than likely caused by a mosquito bite when camping in an area that was on warning for this. Apparently this is known for killing small children and seniors. It is a virus and your body must kill it off. I dont know if this may be the problem but it is worth asking the question for. Randy


Randy, I think the word you are looking for is Encephalitis. You are correct in stating that it is transmitted through a mosquito bite.

I have not experienced this disease myself, but it is something we are aware of living in Florida. Every year we read in the paper of someone that has contracted Eastern Equine Encephalitis or EEE. From what I have read it is very debilitating and can cause SEVERE headaches.

Shelly, we will say a prayer for your husband that he might be cured of this condition. You might want to check with your doctor to see if the diagnosis of EEE has been considered.

Dan


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

You probably already have done this, but if not see a neurologist right away. If nothing else, perhaps they can perscribe some medicine that can at least help the pain and give each of you a good night's sleep. That in itself could help begin to make the headaches subside. I had a brain buster that came on all of a sudden last night just before bedtime and so I took something to help me sleep knowing that to have an interrupted night would only make it intensify. I wish you both the best and will say a prayer that things get back on track for you guys.

Darlene


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

If your DH hasn't already seen a neurologist, or even better, a headache specialist, get him in to one ASAP. For some patients with cluster headaches, migraine medicines like Imitrex may be helpful. Something else that often helps is oxygen - your doctor can write a prescription for you to have oxygen tanks and a mask at home, as soon as he feels one of those monster headaches coming on have him put on the oxygen until the headache is gone.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

have had several migraines over the years(Imitrex worked) and they are bad enough. Can't imagine coping with worse. Sure hope he finds something that works soon. Take care.Tawnya


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Camping Fan said:


> If your DH hasn't already seen a neurologist, or even better, a headache specialist, get him in to one ASAP. For some patients with cluster headaches, migraine medicines like Imitrex may be helpful. Something else that often helps is oxygen - your doctor can write a prescription for you to have oxygen tanks and a mask at home, as soon as he feels one of those monster headaches coming on have him put on the oxygen until the headache is gone.


Yes. he's seen a neurologist or two...he's got garden-variety cluster headaches...he's on Imitrex (but we don't like to use it...bad side effects). Last night he told me to get the oxygen from our doctor.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

I think there's a special headache clinic somewhere around here in the midwest. A friend was going for a similar problem. Don't know any details.


----------

